# Prepare for unexpected expenses in retirement



## Retired & Loving It! (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## caroln (Aug 7, 2022)

Planning for the unexpected and having a nest egg is great in theory.  But for the people who live paycheck to paycheck, it's not always an option.  

Luckily, we have a nest egg, but about a year before retirement, we bought several things we thought would be needed or wanted in the not too distant future while the income was still coming in and would be paid off before retirement.  We didn't want to touch the nest egg unless absolutely necessary.  Always waiting for the other shoe to drop!


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Aug 7, 2022)

caroln said:


> Planning for the unexpected and having a nest egg is great in theory.  But for the people who live paycheck to paycheck, it's not always an option.
> 
> Luckily, we have a nest egg, but about a year before retirement, we bought several things we thought would be needed or wanted in the not too distant future while the income was still coming in and would be paid off before retirement.  We didn't want to touch the nest egg unless absolutely necessary.  Always waiting for the other shoe to drop!


That’s exactly why we encourage people to start early!


----------



## Senter (Sep 27, 2022)

Retired & Loving It! said:


> That’s exactly why we encourage people to start early!


Yes!  AND, start early with a plan to pay off your mortgage.  Save in addition as possible, and then try to position yourself to buy your "retirement home" with cash and no mortgage.   It is so great to be retired and have no mortgage to pay.


----------



## kimmer (Sep 28, 2022)

We had thought years  ahead for retirement. Have Roth's.  Annuities and investments. Had everything paid off before the wife retired. Have a money advisor who took her pension and vacation time she had built up and put into the accounts. We are set very well for the rest of our retirement lives. Should both of us pass the step dauhters will be set for life


----------



## Raddragn (Oct 8, 2022)

Senter said:


> It is so great to be retired and have no mortgage to pay.


So true! I paid off the 2nd mortgage on my house with my half of the profit on the house we owned when My Ex and I divorced. 10 years later I started doubling the payment I was making on the mortgage each month and I was ultimately able to completely pay it off two years after I retired. I absolutely love being completely debt free. My vehicles are paid off - I paid cash for the Smart Car.
I spent so many years behind the financial eight ball due to Exs" poor spending habits. I've finally been able to save and I pay off my credit cards every month. It's a great feeling!


----------



## terry123 (Oct 8, 2022)

House and car paid off a few years ago. I can easily live on my SS check each month.  my Edward Jones account is taking a serious hit like everybody's is.


----------

